# Spoiler tag



## Dlsharrock (Apr 26, 2008)

Is there a problem with the spoiler tags?

This is what happens when I use spoiler...



Spoiler



the text I want hidden



You can't see what happens, because the text is just blacked out. Am I doing something wrong? Other folks seem able to use spoiler with a little button that puts the spoiler on full view. I tried to check out the vb code tutorial, but the link is broken.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 26, 2008)

I think you're looking for [ sblock ] [ /sblock ] minus the spaces.

[sblock]This?[/sblock]


----------



## Umbran (Apr 26, 2008)

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> You can't see what happens, because the text is just blacked out.




Well, that is the point of a spoiler tag - to keep people from seeing it if they don't want to, right?  If they select a block of text, it is then readable.

We have two different spoiler tags [ sblock ] and [ spoiler ].  If you want the button, it's sblock.


----------



## Dlsharrock (Apr 26, 2008)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Well, that is the point of a spoiler tag - to keep people from seeing it if they don't want to, right? If they select a block of text, it is then readable.




Very facetious, give yourself a point.
sblock was what I was after. Thanks Ankh-Morpork Guard.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 26, 2008)

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> This is what happens when I use spoiler...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Leaving Sblock aside for the moment, using Spoiler tags inside a text can help people 'see what happens.' For example:

Darth Vader was 



Spoiler



his sled


. When 



Spoiler



Chuck Norris


 found out, he 



Spoiler



called home


.


----------



## Melfast (May 19, 2008)

*Testing the Spoiler Tag*

This is just a test, if this were are real spoiler alert, you'd be advised to read it avidly.  Instead, please ignore this attempt to try making a spoiler tag for a later post...

[sblock]  This is just a little test, little test, little test, and will be very boring so I told you not to read it... (imagine reading it to the exciting beat of "Mary Had A LIttle Lamb"  -- which is just punishment for looking at the spoiler after you were warned. [/sblock]


----------



## Darkness (May 20, 2008)

By the way, you can add a title to an sblock.

[sblock=Here there be dragons]http://wizards.com/dnd/images/MM35_gallery/MM35_PG76.jpg
http://wizards.com/dnd/images/MM35_gallery/MM35_PG71.jpg[/sblock]


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 2, 2008)

Well how do you add the title to the sblock?


----------



## Darkness (Jun 2, 2008)

[sblock=your title here]Your text here.[/sblock]

Gives:

[sblock=your title here]Your text here.[/sblock]


----------

